# /usr/sbin/pppd: unrecognized option 'eth0'

## zonken

Hi,

since a emerge -avuND world i have issues with pppd. With pppoe-start I can connect.

```
/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface ppp0

 *   Starting pppd in ppp0 ...

/usr/sbin/pppd: unrecognized option 'eth0'

pppd version 2.4.4

Usage: /usr/sbin/pppd [ options ], where options are:

        <device>        Communicate over the named device

        <speed>         Set the baud rate to <speed>

        <loc>:<rem>     Set the local and/or remote interface IP

                        addresses.  Either one may be omitted.

        asyncmap <n>    Set the desired async map to hex <n>

        auth            Require authentication from peer

        connect <p>     Invoke shell command <p> to set up the serial line

        crtscts         Use hardware RTS/CTS flow control

        defaultroute    Add default route through interface

        file <f>        Take options from file <f>

        modem           Use modem control lines

        mru <n>         Set MRU value to <n> for negotiation

See pppd(8) for more options.

 *   start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/pppd'

 *   Failed to start PPP                                                                                                                             [ !! ]

 * WARNING: net.ppp0 not under our control, aborting

```

My /etc/conf.d/net is :

```

config_ppp0="ppp"

link_ppp0="eth0"

#plugins_ppp0="pppoe"

username_ppp0='XXX'

#password_ppp0='XXX'

pppd_ppp0="noauth"

pppd_ppp0="defaultroute"

pppd_ppp0="usepeerdns"

pppd_ppp0="default-asyncmap"

pppd_ppp0="ipcp-accept-remote"

pppd_ppp0="ipcp-accept-local"

pppd_ppp0="lcp-echo-interval 15"

pppd_ppp0="lcp-echo-failure 3"

pppd_ppp0="mru 1492"

pppd_ppp0="mtu 1492"

pppd_ppp0="debug"

config_eth0=( "null" )

depend_ppp0() {

   need net.eth0

  }

```

My /etc/conf.d.net.ppp0 is:

```

 KERNELMODE="yes"

 DEBUG="no" 

 USERNAME="XXX"

 PERSIST="yes"

 ONDEMAND="no"

 IDLETIMEOUT="600"

 DEFROUTE="yes"

 PPPOPTIONS=""

 REMIP=""

 IPADDR=""

 MRU="1492"

 MTU="1492"

 PEERDNS="no"

```

I did not change any config data. Could somebody explain me, how that can happen and how I can avoid it?

It is a little bit annoying cause just for 2 weeks I have had a similar problem in this area.   :Sad: 

I'm not sure whether it is a good idea to release every two weeks packages that will disable my internet connection.

Thanks for your help.

Regards Rico

----------

## mrness

Uncomment this line:

```
#plugins_ppp0="pppoe" 
```

----------

## zonken

Hi,

I tried. Now I have the same issue like for two weeks:

```

/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start

 * Bringing up interface ppp0

 *   Starting pppd in ppp0 ...                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ...

 * WARNING: net.ppp0 has started, but is inactive

```

when I try to stop I get:

```

/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 stop

 * WARNING: you are stopping a boot service

 * Bringing down interface ppp0

 *   Stopping pppd on ppp0                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 *   Removing addresses

ppp0: error fetching interface information: Device not found

ppp0: error fetching interface information: Device not found

```

Another question to "pppoe" plugin. Do I really need this plugin? I thought PPPD will run without that PPPOE. Or you I mix something up.  :Question: 

----------

## lashzcore

```

/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start

 * Bringing up interface ppp0

 *   Starting pppd in ppp0 ...                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ...

 * WARNING: net.ppp0 has started, but is inactive

```

It's ok. pppd goes into background and tries to establish a pppoe link.

```

/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 stop

 * WARNING: you are stopping a boot service

 * Bringing down interface ppp0

 *   Stopping pppd on ppp0                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 *   Removing addresses

ppp0: error fetching interface information: Device not found

ppp0: error fetching interface information: Device not found

```

Gettin "* WARNING: you are stopping a boot service" is abnormal for net service. Have you added net.ppp0 into "boot" runlevel instead of "default"?

"ppp0: error fetching interface information: Device not found" - pppd failed to set up pppoe session. check yer credentials and other pppoe options. And yes, line _plugin="pppoe"_ required. U have to enable DEBUG and read more logs to understand pppd's behavior.

----------

## zonken

Hi,

Thanks for the answers and explanation. (by the way: I changed the run level and set  debug in /etc/conf.d/net.ppp0 to yes ). 

There is no more output when I try to start the init script. I still have the same issues:

What about this line:

```

 * WARNING: net.ppp0 has started, but is inactive 

```

Is that okay too? 

```

/usr/sbin/pppd plugin rp-pppoe.so persist holdoff 60 defaultroute mru 1492 mtu 1492 user "XXX" eth0 linkname ppp0 hide-password

Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.

RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.3 compiled against pppd 2.4.4

```

This works for me. I'm able to get a connection. Only the Init script does not work.

There is also another strange behavior. When a pppd process is running (independ whether it is inactive or active) some Applications needs up to 5 minutes until they are started. (Kedit, Dolphin, Kontact..) When I killall PPPD, they start normal.

Something is wrong. I have no idea what it is. Any Ideas?!

----------

## lashzcore

yeah, I told you its OK.

THere is one idea only yet: DNS

----------

## zonken

Hi,

thanks for the tip but DNS seems to be okay:

```

ping www.google.de

PING www.l.google.com (209.85.129.99) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from fk-in-f99.google.com (209.85.129.99): icmp_seq=1 ttl=248 time=24.5 ms

64 bytes from fk-in-f99.google.com (209.85.129.99): icmp_seq=2 ttl=248 time=24.2 ms

64 bytes from fk-in-f99.google.com (209.85.129.99): icmp_seq=3 ttl=248 time=24.1 ms

```

There two strange things:

1. (again:) My init scripts seems to be wrong. Pppd is inactive. Other services, depending on pppd, will not start (ntp..).

Following will be okay:

```

/usr/sbin/pppd plugin rp-pppoe.so persist holdoff 60 defaultroute mru 1492 mtu 1492 user "XXX" eth0 linkname ppp0 hide-password

Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.

RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.3 compiled against pppd 2.4.4 

```

This issue appeared after a emerge -avUND world.

2.Strange behaviour between pppd and same KDE-apps:

When I start pppd before my Xserver, KDE will not start. 

When I start KDE first and then pppd, a lot of KDE application are very slow (not all).

I have no problems wih GTK application (firefox).

I also tried to rebuild pppd and changed the kernel to a upper version. Same thing here....

 :Question: 

----------

